# Estelí, Nicaragua



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Because smelvis asked for it, more to come...

Jonathan Drew, after getting out of Dr. Cuenca's (of Joya De Nicaragua) helicopter. More pics from the helicopter ride later.


Dr. Alejandro Martinez Cuenca, el niño diablo, Jonathan Drew, José Blanco — you heard it here first. (At Fabrica de Tabacos Joya de Nicaragua S.A.)


MUWAT


Pepín (out of focus) & Jonathan Drew examining Broadleaf at My Father Cigars S.A.


Bundle of Padróns


Nick (head of tobacco at DE) & Jonathan Drew with OR Nosotros Test Blends at La Gran Fabrica Drew Estate


JD & Nick at La Gran Fabrica. Wall of Liga, including Pigs of all sorts.


Pigs


Feral Pigs from bunchero


Nick, eñd and JD examining most recent Broadleaf crop


The Lady & the Ligas


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

How jealous am I?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

More pics, less resolution

JD + chopper









A test for a blend I came up with...









Pepín Pelo de Oro + Connecticut Ecuador in the Liga rolling room









In my hand (fooling around blend with Connecticut Ecuador wrapper, Liga tobaccos + Pepín Pelo de Oro - don't ask), resting Liga Privada No. 9 Double Corona no wrapper, before mold; in ashtray Bait Fish test blend


















Fresh T-52, wrappers are real thick









Another Bait Fish









Willie Herrera "A"









Different MUWAT blend









Tomorrow, First Feral Pigs in the STATES.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Few more...

Don't ask


From the chopper, La Gran Fabrica Drew Estate



Pause, yes... there's a No. 9 logo in the pool...

Continue...


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

how come this never happens to me.... soo jealous


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the T Shirt...where can I get one of those?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

How did you get this kind of access? Are you friends with them or in the biz?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Love the T Shirt...where can I get one of those?


Not sure. Will ask JD. Probably available at events.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

too awesome Charlie. Great pics, thanks for sharing. :tu I am jealous though. All those great looking cigars & test blends, dam. :evil:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang it Charlie I would have carried your bags ya know. As Gary said bro envious but so glad you had a great trip. Good talking to you tonight I new the pics would be great how could the trip not be awesome.

Glad you had fun Kiddo! Now plant your feet back on the ground with us mere mortals 

Wow brother what a fun time! Welcome home we'll catch up later about the Puff Troop Rally I deleted the thing. Man what fun!! 

Oh please Thank JD and your friends for the donations we sure appreciate them all! You have always been there for me Charlie your a good friend my Brother!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, Wow and Wow - very awesome Charlie - thanks for sharing an inside peek!! Very, very nice!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

man...what a dream that trip would be...too bad you have to wake up! LOL The pics are amazing!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, it was hard work, but someone had to do it.

As promised... Feral Pig stateside.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! very, very cool. 

Interesting how they are resting in newspaper....am I seeing that right?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Wow! very, very cool.
> 
> Interesting how they are resting in newspaper....am I seeing that right?


Yep. Common practice.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow what wonderful pictures, do you have more.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I keep drooling over the pictures here Charlie...what a great trip and one to remember for the rest of your life. I've yet to do one of these and I'm one of those who travel quite a bit. Everytime I see one of these trips/stories my blood starts warming up to the idea again.


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

Two words.....super jealous!!!!

Great pics and looks like the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Am I the only one that noticed the cute cigar rollers? Talented too :thumb:

What an awesome trip, glad you had a good time!


----------

